# Wifi on Lenovo ideapad yoga 11s



## keithandr1 (Jan 30, 2015)

If anyone has any suggestions on how to get WiFi working for my Lenovo yoga 11s it would be greatly appreciated. I would like to run BSD on it, however I have only been able to connect through a USB-Ethernet adapter. This driver on git ( https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723au ) works relatively flawlessly on Linux systems but I have been unable to find one written for BSD. I am hoping that someone knows how to modify that one to work for BSD, or at least knows some other way to get my WiFi working. Thanks


----------



## kevlo (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there,

Do you still have a Lenovo yoga 11s?  If so, I would like to port it to FreeBSD.


----------

